# Shark Fishing Guide for Trip w/ Step-son



## Okie (Aug 22, 2007)

My 13 yr old step-son is doing really well in school, I asked him what he would like to do over spring break and he said go shark fishing. Any ideas on a good guide in Galveston or Freeport area. Thanks


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

IMO, I would wait until the end of May, June, or July to take him shark fishing. Take him fishing for big uglies and bull reds during spring break then take him shark fishing in the summer. Just my $.02. 

That is a great idea to reward your son with a fishing trip!

Check your PM.


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Captain Billy Sandifer, He has Padre Island Safaris.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

He's down south, but Billy Sandifer is probably the only guy I'd put money on to bring in a shark!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

For surf fishing, Billy Sandifer on Padre. The sharks should be there around that time.


----------



## Okie (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. 

After seeing a friends pictures from Lake Fork we have decided to try Largemouth on Lake Fork in March and save Shark fishing for the summer.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Okie said:


> After seeing a friends pictures from Lake Fork we have decided to try Largemouth on Lake Fork in March and save Shark fishing for the summer.


That's probably a good decision. Come summertime you probably won't need a guide. Just hook up with some of the experienced people who frequent these bulletin boards. Most are happy to introduce someone to their fishing.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Okie said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> After seeing a friends pictures from Lake Fork we have decided to try Largemouth on Lake Fork in March and save Shark fishing for the summer.


If you really want to catch sharks, go tarpon fishing on the Galveston/Bolivar beachfront. 10 sharks a day ths past summer was slow when we were tarpon fishing. If you could pull up behind a shrimp boat culling its catch on the beachfront in July, he'll have all the sharks he ever wanted.


----------



## mahiavk (Sep 5, 2007)

call capt scott hickman from galveston yact basin


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Captain Billy Howell is working at the Islanders Custom Tackle booth at the Houston Boat show. IF you get there talk to him about a shark trip. Great guy and will take good care of you! (sometimes I work as mate for him on shark trips. Especially if we know there might be kids fishing.)


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris is a good guy i just got a custom rod from him it is nice . he gave me a sweet deal week before xmas . he is wanting some surf fishermen in there wondering what happen to all the shakers to . Chris show me a lot on the flag in the late 80s . They have all the terminal tackle AND MORE . 20/0 CERCLE HOOKS 1.50. AND ALL THE FISHING KNOLDGE YOU NEED FOR OFF SHORE AND BEACH . GREAT FOLKS .


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Where is this place located?


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

www.islanderscustomtackle.com


----------



## SeaAg (Oct 31, 2006)

Chris isn't on the seawall anymore, at least a couple weeks ago he was moving out to a new spot. Last time I talked to him he said he'd have a new location and be up a running again by the end of this month, but I think he's working out of his warehouse for now, so you might want to call him if you're looking for his store.


----------

